# How many female Bettas in a 15 Gallon sorority?



## withcorbynslead (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a 64 Litre (15 Gallon) tank, just began cycling, heavily planted so each fish can have their own territory, and i'm going to start a sorority tank for female Bettas. How many could i keep in it?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I kept 11 in a 20 Long, but since a 15 has less floor space & more height, I'd say 7. You can always try more, but no less than 5.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Although I've stocked past sororities as heavily as one female per gallon, nowadays, I wouldn't recommend more than 10 females for a 15 gallon tank, and I'd probably aim for around 7-8. 

Also, remember to quarantine each female going into the sorority (even if they come from the same source) for a minimum of two weeks. Even though disease remains a major factor in the failure of sorority set-ups, many hobbyists overlook the importance of proper quarantine.


----------

